# Programa de simulación de PLc



## diegolade (Abr 9, 2009)

Hola saludos, necesito ayuda para encontrar un programa de PLC para simular y obviamente programar, recuerdo hace años utilice uno que era de siemens pero no logro encontrarlo.


----------



## ars (Abr 9, 2009)

El de siemmens de llama Logo, va hay otra versión también para los PLC de alta gamma, y cada fabricante tiene los suyos que además de simular tienen otra ventajas como la de cargar el programa al plc entre otras funciones.


----------



## Elvic (Abr 9, 2009)

saludos 

Quizá te refieres a este PLC

suerT


----------



## diegolade (Abr 10, 2009)

Muchas gracias Ars y Elvic me sirvipo bastante su aporte muchas gracias encontre lo que buscaba

  Saludos


----------



## eddy70 (Abr 14, 2009)

gracias elvic esta muy interesante este programa. saludos


----------

